# Wiring new fan



## Amber (Oct 13, 2008)

I am replacing an old ceiling fan/light and am confused by the wiring. The former setup = two wall switches control the light only, the fan is controlled by the pull chain only. The new fan has a remote which I will use to control the fan but the wall switches should still control the light. The wires coming from the ceiling are; a bundle of three blacks with one white all together (hot), one black (hot), and a bundle of three whites together (not hot.) The bundle of three whites were not connected to anything else before. I think the power comes straight into the fan, not from the switch. I just need to know where to put the white and were to put the black from the fan/light. Black to black and white to (bundle of) three blacks/one white? Thanks.


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 14, 2008)

Connect the black from your fan to the single black wire and the white from your fan to the bundle of white wires


----------

